# Hướng dẫn cách lựa chọn ví da dự tiệc sang trọng



## willxvnrao (25/11/21)

Hướng dẫn cách lựa chọn ví da dự tiệc sang trọng Hiện nay, rất nhiều người ưa chuộng ví cầm tay nhưng để lựa chọn được một sản phẩm đẹp, công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặng có thể phù hợp với mọi phong cách thì các bạn đừng bỏ qua nội dung dưới đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Lựa chọn kích cỡ của ví dự tiệc sang trọng Trong các bữa tiệc, các cuộc gặp mặt, đi chơi, hẹn hò,…clutch được dùng để chứa những món đồ cần thiết cho bạn. Vì thế công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng bạn phải biết mình thường xuyên mang theo những gì khi đi ra ngoài để tìm ra kích cỡ túi phù hợp nhất. Đừng nên chọn một chiếc clutch quá rộng để bạn có cơ hội tham lam nhét thêm đồ vào. Vừa gây mất thẩm mỹ lại rất cồng kềnh khi mang theo. Nhưng cũng không quá chật để bạn phải vất vả mỗi khi muốn lấy ra món gì đó. Và một điều quan trọng nữa mà bạn không được quên khi chọn clutch cầm da cầm tay là kích cỡ nên phù hợp với kích thước cơ thể của bạn. 2. Lựa chọn màu sắc Màu sắc cũng là một phần quan trọng bạn cần lưu ý. Không phải ai cũng có điều kiện kinh tế để sắm cho mình hàng chục chiếc clutch có màu sắc khác nhau để phù hợp với từng bộ cánh. Vì thế, những màu trung tính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho chiếc ví. Chúng có thể phối với hầu hết mọi loại item. Dù diện bộ cánh trẻ trung, lịch lãm hay cá tính thì một chiếc clutch màu sắc nhã nhặn, lịch sự vẫn sẽ giúp bạn nổi bật, ấn tượng trong mọi hoàn cảnh. 3. Phong cách của ví dự tiệc sang trọng Một chiếc clutch da cầm tay nói lên phong cách của bạn cũng vô cùng quan trọng mà bạn không nên bỏ qua. Hãy chọn cho mình cho phù hợp với phong cách mà bạn muốn truyền tải. Một chiếc ví rất bắt mắt và thời trang nhưng nó sẽ chỉ phù hợp xuống phố hoặc đi bar. Kiểu dáng chữ nhật đơn giản, cùng họa tiết tinh tế rõ ràng là hoàn toàn phù hợp khi đến công sở, hẹn hò,…. Đây là điều bạn cần hết sức lưu ý. 4. Độ linh hoạt Một chiếc clutch cầm tay được lựa chọn thông minh sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự tiện lợi và tiết kiệm chi phí. Một chiếc ví được cho là linh hoạt khi nó đảm bảo 2 yếu tố. – Thứ nhất, màu sắc dễ phối đồ như đen, xanh navy, trắng, nude,… bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng màu nào phối với màu nào nữa. Hay tốn cả đống tiền để sắm một bộ sưu tập ví clutch đầy đủ sắc màu. – Thứ hai, kiểu dáng thần thánh, phù hợp với mọi set đồ dù là ngày hay đêm, dù là năng động hay kiêu kỳ. 5. Sự thoải mái Đừng chạy theo xu hướng. Hãy khiến bản thân thật thoải mái với sự tự tin phát ra từ bên trong khi sánh đôi cùng chiếc clutch da cầm tay. Nó sẽ khiến bạn thấy tỏa sáng trong mọi hoàn cảnh. Chẳng cớ gì bạn phải chịu đựng sự khó chịu hay nặng nề vì mang một chiếc ví không hợp quá lâu chỉ vì nó đang là hot trend cả. 6. Nên mua clutch da cầm tay ở đâu chất lượng và uy tín nhất? Chắc hẳn sau khi được cung cấp cách để phân biệt ví da thật và ví da giả thì anh em cũng không quá băn khoăn về vấn đề mua ở đâu đúng không ạ? Chỉ cần biết cách lựa chọn thì dù là mua ở đâu cũng có thể chọn ví thật mà thôi. Tuy nhiên, nếu nói một nơi vừa bán ví da nam đẹp hàng thật, chính hãng với giá tốt thì quý khách có thể tham khảo sản phẩm của Ngọc Quang Hiện nay trên thị trường có vô vàn những địa chỉ bán ví da cầm tay nam. Trong đó, có những đơn vị vì trục lợi cá nhân mà không ngại cung cấp những sản phẩm kém chất lượng. Để chắc chắn cho việc lựa chọn mua ví cầm tay nam chất lượng bạn nên chọn các đơn vị uy tín và chất lượng để lựa chọn và mua. Đến đây bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm vì có những nhân viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm hướng dẫn bạn. Hoặc khi đi mua bạn có thể dẫn theo những người có kiến thức rộng và am hiểu về ví cầm tay da nam để có thể giúp mình lựa chọn ví. Lưu ý khi mua ví cầm tay đi tiệc Chất liệu của ví Chất liệu ví cầm tay đi tiệc được làm từ nhiều loại da khác nhau như da bò, da cá xấu, da tổng hợp,… Bạn cần loại chọn loại da phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế và nhu cầu bản thân. Tốt nhất bạn nên mua các loại da thật. Tránh mua các loại da giả sẽ làm bạn càng hao tổn tiền bạc. Sử dụng da thật càng lâu sẽ giúp da càng mềm và độ đàn hồi càng cao. Ví càng đẹp và đẳng cấp hơn. Trái lại, khi sử dụng da giả hay kém chất lượng sau một thời gian sẽ bị hư hỏng như bong tróc khiến ví mất thẩm mỹ. Vừa tốn thời gian và tiền bạc của bạn Tìm hiểu thông tin cơ bản về chất liệu da trước khi mua ví sẽ giúp bạn tránh mua trúng ví da giả, ví da kém chất lượng. Đảm bảo thời gian sử dụng ví lâu dài, không hư hỏng. Màu sắc ví Lựa chọn màu sắc ví cũng khá đơn giản. Tùy thuộc vào màu sắc bạn yêu thích. Và giá sổ tay bìa da sau đây là một vài lưu ý cho bạn lựa chọn khi mua ví cầm tay đi tiệc . Các bạn nên mua các màu da không bóng và có màu đen. Tránh màu da bóng bởi sau một thời gian sử dụng sẽ bị bạc màu. Ngoài ra, lựa chọn màu ví thích hợp với bộ trang phục của bạn sẽ giúp bạn nâng vẻ đẹp hoàn hảo của mình đối với mọi người.


----------

